# Have you heard of this nail polish brand!? MUST HAVE!!



## Beautybyluo (Jan 26, 2018)

Girls, If you don't know about a nail polish brand called NailsInc, They are a must-have for your nail collection!! I really recommend their 'Gel Effect' nail polish range!! Its suuuuper glossy, long lasting and the 'gel effect' means it gives you that plumpy look that gels give you and last up to 14 days! Easily removed with normal nail polish remover. 

The colour that I'm wearing is called 'Victoria' &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;---- 

Oh girls! btw, Check out my beauty channel! I’m an up and coming beauty youtuber and would love to get some support and new subbies!! Www.youtube.com/lindaaaboo


----------



## skintwinkle (Mar 24, 2018)

why don't you try sns nails. I just read article http://skintwinkle.com/sns-nail-color-dipping-powder-reviews/


----------



## SilvanaW (May 15, 2018)

That looks amazing!


----------



## beautynail (Aug 6, 2018)

Why not try beautybigbang,beautyBigBang.com is a global online retailer for all things beauty, including cosmetics, nails, hair, health care and so on. Free shipping worldwide !


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 2, 2019)

This is my favorite nail color. I always paint my nails with such colors. I will love to try this out.


----------



## KumariSupriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Beautybyluo said:


> Girls, If you don't know about a nail polish brand called NailsInc, They are a must-have for your nail collection!! I really recommend their 'Gel Effect' nail polish range!! Its suuuuper glossy, long lasting and the 'gel effect' means it gives you that plumpy look that gels give you and last up to 14 days! Easily removed with normal nail polish remover.
> 
> The colour that I'm wearing is called 'Victoria' &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----
> 
> Oh girls! btw, Check out my beauty channel! I’m an up and coming beauty youtuber and would love to get some support and new subbies!! Www.youtube.com/lindaaaboo


Thank you for the recommendation, would love to try it.


----------



## Beautybyluo (Mar 24, 2020)

KumariSupriya said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, would love to try it.


Aw, thanks! I think they sell worldwide! but just double check... 

Looking back at this video I posted.. waaa I wish my nails still looked this good. Its cut short right now. =/


----------



## Beautybyluo (Mar 24, 2020)

skintwinkle said:


> why don't you try sns nails. I just read article http://skintwinkle.com/sns-nail-color-dipping-powder-reviews/


I use SNS! I would HIGHLY recommend them to anyone that wants to do nail extensions or just simply to strengthen them.


----------



## Twitter Beauty (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautybyluo said:


> Girls, If you don't know about a nail polish brand called NailsInc, They are a must-have for your nail collection!! I really recommend their 'Gel Effect' nail polish range!! Its suuuuper glossy, long lasting and the 'gel effect' means it gives you that plumpy look that gels give you and last up to 14 days! Easily removed with normal nail polish remover.
> 
> The colour that I'm wearing is called 'Victoria' &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----
> 
> Oh girls! btw, Check out my beauty channel! I’m an up and coming beauty youtuber and would love to get some support and new subbies!! Www.youtube.com/lindaaaboo


OMG how did I miss this?  Love your IG.  I have to say that this is an amazing color!  :6777-emoji:


----------

